# Trading bonds over a short period of time?



## JJJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey guys, newbie here. I'm currently playing a game in class where we have a million dollar portfolio and we invest in different stocks, bonds, and options. One requirement is buying and selling a few bonds. The problem with this is that we only have a couple months with our portfolio, so I'm not sure if I'll be able to make any money off the bonds I purchase (since the coupon dates are not for a while). So I was wondering if you had any bonds or strategies you could suggest for me.

Thanks!


----------

